
Bash aliases for Harry Potter enthusiasts - geb
https://gist.github.com/graceavery/01ec404e555571a4a668c271c8f62e8b
======
LeoPanthera
One of my favourites is "ffs=sudo" so that when I forget to sudo a command I
can type "ffs !!"

~~~
Hamcha
I actually have a "ffs" alias for when I work on a project with multiple
people (or from multiple computers), except it does a "git stash && git pull
--rebase && git stash pop" (because "ffs" is my reaction when I try to "git
push" and can't)

------
0xcde4c3db
This reminds me of GNU Screen's "nethack" command, which translates a bunch of
the error messages to Nethack-themed ones [1]. It looks like it's been removed
and won't be in the next release, though.

[1]
[http://git.savannah.gnu.org/cgit/screen.git/tree/src/nethack...](http://git.savannah.gnu.org/cgit/screen.git/tree/src/nethack.c?id=v.4.3.1)

~~~
gcr
Nooo!~~ so sad! this is a piece of hacker history being removed from a GNU
tool!

"A blast of disintegration whizzes by you!"

------
gboudrias
Hmm, these are actually not bad!

This is a bit much though: "alias wingardiumLeviosa=mv"

~~~
PascLeRasc
That's because it's LeviOsa, not Leviosa.

~~~
iKlsR
Actually its leviooosAAUUUGHH.
[https://youtu.be/FWtO0cfgewY?t=19](https://youtu.be/FWtO0cfgewY?t=19)

------
sandworm101
I'm distressed to realize that I actually get the references, the result of a
christmas with young family members. I think I've got about a year until that
dreaded stage show comes to town. Hopefully they will have aged-out of the
craze by then.

~~~
geofft
People with taste don't "age out of the craze". I've been rereading the books
on my commute over the last few weeks, and they're every bit as good as I
remembered them being some 15 years ago.

If you end up with tickets for _Cursed Child_ that you don't want, I'll gladly
buy them from you.

~~~
sandworm101
> I've been rereading the books on my commute

That's what they are for. Short 10-15minute chapters that demand little to
nothing of the reader. Each scene is encapsulated, with magical objects or
principals appearing and disappearing to both create and answer problems. Re-
read Tolkien and see the difference.

I got bored of the entire elitist theme. The wizarding world is a metaphore
for the english class system, something that imho shouldn't be promoted in a
kids book. Hogwarts is a grammar school. Magic is latin. Wizards are the
ruling class and mugals the illiterate peasants. Even the four houses map onto
established classes and royal struggles (see the war of the roses). It's all
been done to death.

~~~
sullyj3
The wizarding world is portrayed as backward, stagnant and racist, in contrast
to the muggles, who make continuous progress.

~~~
sandworm101
Except that that progress is impotent. There are several instances in the
books were mugal tech is belittled as irrelevant to a world where such
problems can be waved away (dentistry, flying cars etc). And wizard conflicts
go on without input from mugals even where they do much of the dieing. The
message is that there is a world of elites fighting battles that we illiterate
peasants cannot understand. We should just trust that those who attended Eton
have is all in hand.

And there is a parallel justice system akin to the ecclesiastical courts of
the past whereby initiates avoid the laws governing the lay peasantry.

I would disagree with the world being racist. There is a faction that promoted
blood lines, but not necessarily blood lines tied to race. It's elitism rather
than racism.

------
adontz
Hm. I was sure avadaKedavra will be pkill and not rm.

------
pimlottc

        alias reducio='zip -r'  # $reducio zippedName thingToZip
        alias engorgio=unzip  # $engorgio zippedName
    

zip, and not good old tar.gz? Kids these days! ;)

